# Anybody running Rota Grids?



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I was just wondering if anybody was running 18inch 9.5 grids and if you had any fitting or rubbing issues. thanks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

no


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

You Better Don't Do It.....


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

alright i know its a jap wheel. I was just looking for something different or out of the box that people havnt done. Can someone seriously tell me though if they would fit?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

This guy is/was running 17x9 rotas.



















Fourtitude TT Gallery - page 48 - Post #1669. :thumbup:

more info further down the page.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

n00b pwned


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> This guy is/was running 17x9 rotas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright thanks for that info:thumbup:


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

Honestly I've always liked the Rota Grids


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I meant don't do it because I was going to. But know that I've seen that it's been done, go for it! :laugh:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^ I see what you were saying now, i thought you were just giving a newb a hard time haha. I still want to know if i am going to run into issues with running a 9.5 wheel all around.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I have yet to see some one run 9.5s in the front of a TT. I'm not sure if its possible with 18's. That's why I'm going to go the 17x9 route.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

MKllllvr28 said:


> *I have yet to see some one run 9.5s in the front of a TT*. I'm not sure if its possible with 18's. That's why I'm going to go the 17x9 route.


How about the 10" wide wheels with 295-315 rubber I run when I race?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Haha! Sorry Max I forgot all about you. What are the specs on those wheels and how far do they stick out. Idk if this guy is trying to run 2 inches of poke up front like you lol. :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

madmax199 said:


> How about the 10" wide wheels with 295-315 rubber I run when I race?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
(sorry max for stealing one of your pics!) 

Rotas with some of this massive poke... 

need I say more? :laugh:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I am definatly not looking for that much poke. none at all if i can. i feel like these 9.5 with a little stretch would be flush without spacers, but then again you have to clear the suspension. the fronts would probably rub alot while turning also.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I'm getting my Varrstoen 221's mounted tomorrow. They are basically the same as Grids, 18x9.5 all around. We'll see how it works out. 

You will probably need a 215/40 in the front, rears aren't much of an issue. Offset is crucial too. From my research, a final et between 20 and 23 should work. I'm going with 21.5. 










http://s661.photobucket.com/albums/uu335/chadsmith20/Wheels/


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Haha! Sorry Max I forgot all about you. What are the specs on those wheels and how far do they stick out. Idk if this guy is trying to run 2 inches of poke up front like you lol. :laugh:


:laugh: I was joking! I would not run them in the streets because they poke too much and would look ridiculous. You should've seen the look on people's face when Doug drove the car like that to Waterfest. The specs are 17X10 with +8/+10 offset front/rear.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

chads nice choice :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I was hammered last night. I dont even remember writing this. Let me translate.


PLAYED TT said:


> no


All the VW platforms run them and I was hoping it would stay that way. Ever since I saw the video of the Japanese rep Wed's exploding I try to keep people away from them.


PLAYED TT said:


> n00b pwned


 Please use the search 


Fixed:laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wow I was hammered last night. I dont even remember writing this. Let me translate.Fixed:laugh:


The truth comes out when you're hammered!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

madmax199 said:


> The truth comes out when you're hammered!


Yeah. If only I could type out complete thoughts :laugh:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

M-Power M3 said:


> chads nice choice :thumbup:


Agreed! That's going to look real nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

9.5's will fit, there's some photos on theTT forum but I can't seem to find them right now.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

chads said:


> I'm getting my Varrstoen 221's mounted tomorrow. They are basically the same as Grids, 18x9.5 all around. We'll see how it works out.
> 
> You will probably need a 215/40 in the front, rears aren't much of an issue. Offset is crucial too. From my research, a final et between 20 and 23 should work. I'm going with 21.5.
> 
> ...


that would be great if you can post some pics after you get them on.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Just got them on and pictures taken uploading now. Really weird though. I put 225/40 on them, wheels are 34, so I went with a 12.5 spacer in front and 17.5 in back to give me a final et of 21.5f and 16.5r. 

Well with the 12.5 spacer the inside of the wheel hit the strut(FK Streetlines). So I put the 17.5 on the front, giving me a final et of 16.5f. Wheel barely rubs now, weird thing is I still have about 5mm of clearance to the fender. On the rears I put a 20mm spacer and it fits fine. I have a lot of negative camber due to NOT having adjustable control arms or eccentric bushing, but it looks like I could go even bigger on the back. 

Pictures will explain most of what I'm talking about, just have to upload them to photobucket, give me 15 minutes.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Ok, here they are. Car is not pink  just ****ty camera mixed with sun shining on my car... The wheels are a lot darker in person too. I'm pretty happy with them, just going to have to wait until new spacers and bolts get here.
More pictures: http://s661.photobucket.com/albums/uu335/chadsmith20/Wheels/


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Ok, so I put the 20mm spacer on the front. That would give me a final et of 14. Something isn't right here. If the wheels are +44 this would all make sense. The 20mm spacer would give me a final et of 24 if they were 44 and that would explain why the 12 and 17mm spacers didn't work. I even looked on the wheel and it is stamped 34. They were also advertised as 34 when I bought them. Am I missing something here? 

I'm pretty surprised the 225/40 fits so well. Not too much rubbing, but I also haven't taken it on any rough roads yet. Tires are Falken 912's btw. 

Here are pictures of the 20mm spacers on the front.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for posting that. the rears look fine, but the fronts...man thats tight. So you are rubbing still on the fronts with a 20mm spacer?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I just drove it down my neighborhood street and it is really smooth. I didn't rub from just driving, but I rubbed just a little bit when I turned into my drive way. 

I've been running a 20mm spacer with stock wheels for about a month now and they rub about the same. At this point the only thing that is worrying me is the clearance between the strut and the inner wheel. 

I should get proper sized lugbolts on Friday and then I can give you a much better answer. I'm pretty sure I'm going to be fine, just a little rubbing here and there.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

yea the only thing im worried about is rubbing on the struts alot and cutting the tire alot on the fende, but it sounds like its fine


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You could just roll the fenders. It may still rub, but the chances of cutting the tire are reduced


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That et looks about right. look how much the LIP of the wheel is sitting out. (don't pay attention to the stretched tire). Imagine having a 245 tire on there. You wouldn't have a fender left.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

chads said:


> I'm pretty surprised the 225/40 fits so well. Not too much rubbing, but I also haven't taken it on any rough roads yet. Tires are Falken 912's btw.
> 
> Here are pictures of the 20mm spacers on the front.


i definitely would have gone with a 215/40. it would be noticeably narrower and with a smaller sidewall... the stretch would be quite a bit but still very safe (i have 205/40s on 9.5s on my mk3 with no issues). the 215s would give you a double dose of extra clearance... i find the 225/40s to be quite "meaty"... i have a pair on my 18x10s and feel the sidewall is quite tall for a 40 series tire.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Yea I think the 215 would probably look a little better, but the roads around here suck. So I think the 225 is a good balance.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

alright so i think im just gonna play it safe with the 17x9 wheels, atleast for now.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

+1 for the 215/40s up front.


----------

